# D2-LAN+Charfrage+Tipps?



## AramisCortess (4. Oktober 2008)

jojo, moin
wir haben vor heute abend auf einer LAN ne runde d2 zocken.
1 Frage: Würde es klappen wenn 2 von uns kein original d2 haben , sich das spiel mit meinen cds installieren und codes ausm netz nehmen?
2 Frage: die betrifft eigentlich nur mich^^, habe damals aktiv d2 im netz gezockt, aber nur ahnung von high content und endskillungen.

Ich denke wir kommen offline ohne nen 9Xer maximal auf 20, wir zocken wahrscheinlich von 6 uhr abends bis 3 uhr nachts, ich denke 20 ist da ganz ok.
jetzt wuesste ich gerne, ob jemand ne ahnung hat welcher char fuer das lvl gebiet viel power bietet? immerhin muss ich ja teh imba pownzor roxor am ende des abends sein^^

ansonsten wäre ich neugierig ob ihr sonst noch tipps oder tricks auf lager habt dies bezueglich

MFG
Ara


----------



## Shurkien (4. Oktober 2008)

AramisCortess schrieb:


> 1 Frage: Würde es klappen wenn 2 von uns kein original d2 haben , sich das spiel mit meinen cds installieren und codes ausm netz nehmen?



Könnt euch deinen Key 10x benutzen, ihr könnt halt nurnicht alle zugleich ins Battle.net

Aber über lan geht 

Ausser bei mir und nem Kumpel da gehts natürlich nicht-.-'


----------



## Torador (4. Oktober 2008)

AramisCortess schrieb:


> [...] codes ausm netz nehmen?



Du weißt schon, dass das nicht so wirklich legal ist?


----------



## myadictivo (4. Oktober 2008)

hehe..ja ohne "rush me plz" und "soso tele" dauerts natürlich. afaik gibts für den singleplayer aber noch den konsolenbefehl /players x. wobei x für eine zahl zw. 1-8 steht. damit werden die gegner sträker und quasi ein 8ppl game simuliert. gibt halt mehr exp und schnelleres level. keine ahnung ob das auch im LAN funktioniert.

char im level 20 bereich erinner ich mich gerne an meinen ansturm pala..ich glaube der konnte im low level schon einiges an schaden raushauen, mit dem hab ich damals auch pvp gemacht und locker 90x umgehauen..viele andere builds haben ja erst mit 24 oder 30 den hauptangriffskill bekommen


----------



## Victiln (4. Oktober 2008)

Also, zu 1.

Prinzipiell ist das seit dem neuesten Patch möglich, da keine CD mehr zum spielen benötigt wird...dasses illegal ist, ist euch aber klar^^
dein Kumpel muss sich  sämtliche Spieldateien von dir lediglich ziehen

2.
Ich spiele selbst mit nem Kumpel im LAN (wohnen inner Kaserne und haben nach Dienstschluss nich wirklich was zu tun^^), dabei hat sich herausgestellt: Richtig mächtig werden Chars erst so 30+

Beispiel: Der Heiliger Hammer Pala bekommt seinen Hauptangriffsskill (Heiliger Hammer) erst mit Lvl 18, richtig damage macht der erst so mit lvl 35+
Mein Kumpel spielt den Tornado-Stormer, der hat seinen wichtigsten Skill erst mit lvl 32 bekommen...also kurz bevor wir durch den 5. Akt auf Normal durch waren

Bei anderen Klassen kenn ich mich net aus Oo


----------



## Gehrkos (4. Oktober 2008)

Hmm bezüglich der klasse würde ich mich einfach absprechen ich schätze mal das der spiel spaß im vordergrund stehen solte und nicht wer den längsten hat...

Wenn es nur darum geht wer mit level 20 - 30 den meisten schaden macht würde ich sagen ne ordentlich geführte SoSo haut da schon mal das gröbste um. Was nicht gleich Super Equiped und/oder Leute sind mit ahnung.. Mit ner Zauberin Kommst meines erachtens in dem Level Segment am weitesten..

18.00 - 3.00 = 9,00 Std hmmm, mit /player 8 und ner menge spaß am spiel werdet ihr glaub ich weit ausmehr legen können... da würde ich die grenze wohl eher bei 25-30 setzen... 

3 Leute = Charaktere = Feuer Zauberin, Zealot, Assassine ich glaube hier mit würdet ihr ne menge spaß haben.. 

Naja wünsche euch viel er folg auf der "LAN" und wünsche einen schönen abend.. trinkt nicht soviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## AramisCortess (4. Oktober 2008)

wir sind zu 4 TADAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke fuer die infos bisher, es geht und natuerlich um den spielspass, meiner erinnerung nach sind gute teamchars der druide, der pala und der barb, aufgrund der buffs etc, nur meine ich mich zu erinnern, das die fuers multi mob killing nicht so der brueller waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t34m4n (4. Oktober 2008)

frage1: jo du bruachst die d3 cd zum spielen nich.. nur zum booten (is aber illegal, is kla)

frage2: mach dir irgentne pet klasse (totenbeschwörer,druide), das geht dann auf pet geskillt am anfang am meisten ab


----------



## Gehrkos (4. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm ja das mit barb ist so ne sache... ^^ willst du deinem kollegen echt antuen das er wahrscheinlich den boo-bot spielt xD ? 

Nekromanter ist auf dem level segment noch recht langweilig muss ich gehstehen und druide ist auch net so der brüller^^....

mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## oneq (4. Oktober 2008)

Ne Assa geht mit Feuerstoß ziemlich ab. Wenn ihr dann weiterspielt, legt man sie eben auf ne Trapse aus.
Sehr stark auch am Anfang.
Ne Fire Sorc ist auch ziemlich stark, da sie Feuerball eben schon am Anfang hat. Damit könnteste auch im PvP
anschließend ownen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Müsstest du dann allerdings stark auf Energie auslegen, damit du nicht die ganze Zeit
Pots schlürfen musst.
Palas, Barbs und Druiden rocken am Anfang imho nicht wirklich viel. Blocker vom Necro sind dagegen sehr gefragt am Anfang
des Spiels.
Java Amazonen sind auch noch zu empfehlen, da sie doch mit diversen beginner skills Einiges an Dmg rausholen.
Zu dem Ansturm-Pala:
Es stimmt schon, im Low-Lvl-PvP haut der Einiges raus, aber im PvE ist er viel zu ineffektiv, um ihn auf ner Lan-Party hochzulvln.
Meine Setup-Empfehlung wäre:
Java-Ama, Summon-Nec, Fire Sorc, Dual-Trap-Assa.
Damit habt ihr viele verschiedene Schadensarten und mit der Java und den Nec-Summons auch Blocker.


----------



## Barahim (4. Oktober 2008)

ihr könnt im lan denselben key verwenden und seid dem letzten dia patch braucht man keine cd´s mehr wenn man was bei den dll datein ändert steht auf allen gängigen seiten. und wegen dem lvl bereich der server ersteller gibt einfach /players8 ein und ab geht die lutzi bekommen alle 3 soviel exp wie als wenn es 8 leute wären. tip seht zu das ihr so schnell es geht nach tristram kommt. dort einfach immer wieder runs drauf machen gibt meist loot und viele viele exp. dann seid ihr null koma nix lvl 20 und mehr als bereit für akt 1 der rest kommt von selbst. kannst ja mal am ende posten was ihr für lvls danach hattet.


----------



## Victiln (5. Oktober 2008)

nochmal nen Tipp am Rande:
nehmt unbeding nen Pala, die Aura der Konzentration sorgt für einen ordentlichen damageboost.
(ich mach mit Konzentration an mehr als doppelt soviel dmg wie ohne aura)


----------



## Kamaji (5. Oktober 2008)

AramisCortess schrieb:


> wir sind zu 4 TADAAA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Barb würd ich dir nicht empfehlen da er eben erst später richtig stark wieder..
Druide kann muss aber nicht   der ist später allerdings gegen große Gegnerhorden effektiv


----------



## Katuhl (5. Oktober 2008)

also ich würde für lvl 20 sagen eine kick asse (Drachen Kralle [Dr. Kralle]) die haut extrem viel schaden raus dadruch das sie andere mit dem tritt unterbricht und wenn du jemanden an die wand gekickt hast naja good bye ^^ er kann sich nicht wehren und du kannst gemütlich zu tretten bis er tot ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AramisCortess (5. Oktober 2008)

mhh, haben net sehr viel gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, akt 1+2- akt 3.5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weil einer der beteiligten rumgenörgelt hat, weil er keine lust mehr auf d2 hat...
habe mir ne blitz sorc gemacht, immerhin ab lvl 18 die main atk, der schaden war ganz ok um den trash umzupusten, aber leider sehr sehr pot geil der mage^^ nur mana pots gesoffen den ganzen abend^^


----------



## ReVert (7. Oktober 2008)

bei ner sorc(zauberin): kannste halt auf 18 telen
aber ich würd mir nen necro(totenbeschwörer machen) und den auf skelette skillen

dann hat keiner ne chance gegen dich


----------



## Shurkien (7. Oktober 2008)

Kumpel und ich haben auch letzens auf Lan malwieder gezockt sind Trap Assa und Summon Necro, meint ihr das ist eine gute Kombo?Hatten echt Probleme den Boss vom 2.Act zu nazzen nun denken wir das wir vllt ne schlechte Kombi bin da ich diesem Käfer Dungeon immer verreckt bin, [FU Todeskäfer -.-]


----------



## Lecktor (7. Oktober 2008)

juhu,

zu d2 lan, spiele mit kumpels nur noch mods im lan zocken inna WG mit 6 leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://modsbylaz.14.forumer.com/viewforum.php?f=13

Kannst dir ja ma durchschaun, is very geiler Mod geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 skills sind anders, nich auf 0815 ausgebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Items sind verbessert worden,

Wünsch euch viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps.: Falls fragen sind dann einfach pm an mia schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurkien (7. Oktober 2008)

Dann noch einen Download Link zu dem Mod und alles wäre gut ^^


----------

